# Graphic Contest #35 ~ Quincy ~ spring theme!



## horseplaypen

*Graphic Contest rules*

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Quincy must remain the focus of the graphic. The theme of this competition is spring! Since it's still depressingly winter in many parts of the world, this might give us something to look forward to. Feel free to re-use this theme when it actually is spring.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until February 15, 12:00 am GMT (two weeks).

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user, please!

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. It's just not nice.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

Have fun!


----------



## Lisa 216

~~~~~~~Steals Quincy   

What a looker :luv


----------



## DesnBaby

May I ask who owns Quincy?


----------



## horseplaypen

Lisa 216 said:


> ~~~~~~~Steals Quincy


 :lol: 

Quincy is part of my boyfriend's sister's gang of cats. He is a sweetie, and the only who stays still long enough for me to take a half-decent photo of!


----------



## kitkat

Omg that kitty looks like my Twinkie :heart


----------



## Heather102180




----------



## dmcwlvssr

*my attempt*


----------



## Lisa 216

I love the spring themes, especially since it's 11 degrees F at my house. Brrrrr... 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Megan1216

Heather, that is really cute!  Dmcwlvssr, that's neat you did that! 

Here is mine:


----------



## DesnBaby




----------



## felis

Thought i'd give it a try too.

Great entries everybody, can't wait for spring to arrive!


----------



## kitkat

Great entries everyone! 

Felis, what type of graphics program do you use? It looks quite colorful and interesting :wink


----------



## Megan1216

Des & Felis:

Awesome entries!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Megan  , you too :wink: .


----------



## felis

Thanx Kitkat and Meghan for the nice compliments! Yours looks great too.

Kitkat, I use PhotoImpact8 for these graphics.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

*what amazing pics! *I am just starting all this so thanks for sharing your tips. Maybe next time I will be able to do more.


----------



## Heather102180

Looks like the deadline is here! Can't wait to start voting!


----------



## Lisa 216

The voting thread is up, so I'll lock up this thread :wink:


----------

